# FO companies with cheap shipping



## Melysg25 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ok y'all I have to admit, I HATE Paying for shipping! Blame amazon and every other company that has me spoiled. That said, I will and I do pay for shipping, when necessary. 

Prefaced all that to say this.

Can y'all recommend FO companies that have good FO's and decent shipping charges?

What I think by high shipping charges? 
Ordering 2 FO's with a $20 shipping fee. No can do! That just erks me.

You know why? Not because I can't pay it but because if I end up loving something a particular company has to offer, but their shipping is too high, I won't bring myself to buy from them again. My own thinking. 

If y'all know of companies that offer good discounts or deals, that's helpful too. Sometimes that helps offset the shipping. 

Thanks a bunch y'all


----------



## msunnerstood (Dec 24, 2020)

fragrancebuddy I just placed an order and shipping was $6.95


----------



## dibbles (Dec 24, 2020)

Yep, Fragrance Buddy has cheap shipping. Nurture has free shipping over $30. Wholesale Supplies Plus has a $5.99 handling fee, but shipping is free over $25 (I think that is the right amount). The prices for products are higher, but when what you want is on sale, it is usually a decent price.


----------



## math ace (Dec 24, 2020)

Fragrance Buddy or. Micas and more. Both ship USPS and have very good shipping speed and price!


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you all! I plan to try out fragrance buddy first and go from there. 

I love my EO'S for my leave on (lotions,creams,etc) products but I justify using FO IN soap cause it's a wash off type of product. This has allowed me to dabble in the world of FO which I never have before. It's super fun and has so much more variety and choices.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 31, 2020)

Nurture Soap is free after after $35.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Nurture Soap is free after after $35.


Are there any FO you like from that company?


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> fragrancebuddy I just placed an order and shipping was $6.95


Can I be snoopy and ask what you got?


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 31, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> Are there any FO you like from that company?


I just get their micas, clay, and EOs. But, I’ve got a few FO samples in my cart.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 31, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> Are there any FO you like from that company?


Nurture is my favorite supplier. I like so many of the FOs, but of those that behave well and don't discolor my favorites are Winter Wonderland, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Avalon, Persephone's Kiss and Earth Meets Sky (not for everyone, and don't judge OOB). I like many, many more, but don't want to overwhelm you! The micas are great, and they have the best molds IMO. Happy shopping!


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Nurture is my favorite supplier. I like so many of the FOs, but of those that behave well and don't discolor my favorites are Winter Wonderland, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Avalon, Persephone's Kiss and Earth Meets Sky (not for everyone, and don't judge OOB). I like many, many more, but don't want to overwhelm you! The micas are great, and they have the best molds IMO. Happy shopping!


No please do share more! Lol. I don't get overwhelmed easily. I take notes and then when time is right I buy a bit of this and that and keep stocked that way.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 31, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> No please do share more! Lol. I don't get overwhelmed easily. I take notes and then when time is right I buy a bit of this and that and keep stocked that way.


Honestly, without knowing your preferences this will be difficult. I love patchouli, but maybe you don't. I don't care for rose or amber, but maybe you love both. You might not care about discoloration but don't want to deal with acceleration or ricing. So maybe spend a bit of time reading through the fragrance descriptions and testing notes on Nurture and note the ones that interest you. You could make a general post to get other's feedback, or PM me. I'm happy to offer whatever I can. In the end, it's just my opinion based on what I like.

If you haven't already found this, it is a good resource: SMF Fragrance Oil Review


----------



## msunnerstood (Dec 31, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> Can I be snoopy and ask what you got?



I usually get the 1 ounce size when its a new fragrance for me so I ordered Merlot, Black Amethyst, and dark shores in 1 ounce.

Some of my favs that I order large bottles from are:
Rain Barrel (My son loves this one so this order is a 16 ounce bottle)
Lavender & Spring Apricot
Blue Volcano (My favorite)
Black Ginger Bamboo
November Rain
Wisteria

They almost always send a $5 off coupon code with your order


----------

